# My Vampire Hedgehog Celeste



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Celeste as you all know is a hedgehog that was at a local pet store in a cage with another hedgehog (her sister) with whom she seemed comfortable with and they were both rather large. Probably due to a commercial hedgehog diet and lots of meal worms with no exercise wheel. I could only save one and Celeste though timid took to me and relaxed somewhat. I found quickly what a bundle of energy she is and what a delight it is to watch her wander with exploration and wonder. I knew she would be a huge challenge to deal with compared to Feral and she has proven that to me. When she first came home she bit a few times but I shrugged it off and went to washing my hands under warm to hot water to my wrists for 60 seconds with unscented soap before handling my hedgehogs. It seemed to work until the past few nights where is she sees my fingers she goes at them, I am very against anything to really correct it, but she doesn't get treats when she tried to bite. I did react slightly badly when she bit me three times last night and told her NO Biting firmly but rather loud and that got her quiet scared so I know a lot of progress made was lost (I think she told Feral lol, They aren't housed together but man Feral full balled and quilled for the first time in weeks to day and came out slowly with a glare like I should be ashamed before going back to herself.)

Celeste has fangs as her two front teeth, I am serious compared to Feral's Teeth, she has two very long front teeth and an over bite so they are always visible as she sniffs around unlike Feral who's teeth I see by feeding her a kibble and they are much different 

I haven't lost any hope, I am more determined then ever to get to her and I think she is just a active leave me to my business hedgehog . Either way I will continue to teach her i am no threat to her she allows me to pet her pretty calmly as she wonders and even when she sleeps. But if she sees those fingers its NOM NOM NOM time! 

I just wanted to post this because I needed to vent a bit and if anyone can offer tips on biting hedgehogs as I know they are rare, I've spent three weeks with her and there is no licking she just bites. Her stress levels seem fine based on her solid poops and unchange in activity, I think its mostly she would rather be left alone to her business, but I still think she can find me as a trusted owner she will "Put up with" lol

I know she'll never be like my Feral who loves to exchange nose nuzzles and kisses calmly.

I want to make Celeste's life so full and worthwhile and am motivated to complete this task


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have read that as far as biting hedgies go, blowing into their face when they bite can get them to let go, and may make them think twice before biting again.

Milly has only bitten me once, but it hurt a LOT and I understand wanting to stop it. But the one time that she did bite me, I reflexively yanked my hand away while her teeth were still lodged in my skin and I think it scared her quite a bit, and maybe hurt her teeth some. Who knows, maybe that one time of scaring her will keep her from doing it again?

The only 2 things I've heard about reasons why hedgehogs bite is a) something smells good, or b) they are trying to get you the heck away from them/they feel threatened. If she isn't licking first, I would go with the second reason. Obviously you shouldn't put her back in her cage right away after she bites, but if I were you, I would just keep my fingers away from her face. If you don't give her an opportunity to bite you, I doubt she will seek out your fingers just to bite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Already doing that, I forgot since it had been awhile and my fingers got near her face and she crunched into it. I thought it was fear and of leave me alone but she still slowed me to pet her and she wondered my lap freely and happily. I have read that in rare cases they just like to bite fingers, hoping that's not the case but I am OCD due to working in the food industry in charge of QA and I wash like crazy so its not a smell.

The blowing in the face seems a bit cruel and I recall Nancy saying its not a good practice, for now when we have our cuddle time as long as she's good she gets her treats as long as no biting is the only enforcement I could think to do. She bite me last night while wondering my lap got to my fingers and BIT I was watching a movie so our quality time will be with my focus completely on her for now until I figure this process out.

It'll be rough, but I am not discouraged. I've read the few ways on sites on how to stop it and I just can't agree with it, even saying no in a regular voice seems mean since Celeste is very sound sensitive and balls up to sounds. (Still feel horrible about losing my temper last night, I hadn't slept in awhile )

Mostly it was a vent but if anyone has suggestions which can be as non negative as possible I would appreciate it. I don't want her to feel she's punished for her instinct its not her fault 

Thanks for your input HanHan


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

When we had Buttons, she was an avid biter. I swear that was her FAVORITE thing to do besides run on her wheel, haha. One time, she even broke the skin of my boyfriend and his skin is pretty tough from a factory/manual labor job, so that's saying something! She wasn't socialized at all before we got her so she basically bit us every chance she got ><. Instead of putting your fingertips out, put your knuckles out and that way she can still smell you and get used to your scent and you won't have to endure the pain. That's how we chose to handle the biting situation and eventually she got so used to it she stopped trying to eat our fingers  Best luck to you as I know how painful those bites can be!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

I will try that for now I am just avoiding showing my hands to her, luckily I have a high threshold for pain so picking them up doesn't bother me. I had Celeste not balling up completely as of a few days ago before she rediscovered my fingers and went to NOM NOM on them .

It'll be a learning process and remembering to do so, I will try you idea and see how it goes since she hasn't bitten anywhere else.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

When Sheldon bit Shawn, he said when he instinctivly pulled his arm back he felt Sheldon start to ball up whilst still attached to his arm. Biting sucks. My Shelly bite is still healing. The face blowing thing seems harmless enough.

:Hope your little girl vamp stops soon  Naughty little monkey


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> When Sheldon bit Shawn, he said when he instinctivly pulled his arm back he felt Sheldon start to ball up whilst still attached to his arm. Biting sucks. My Shelly bite is still healing. The face blowing thing seems harmless enough.
> 
> :Hope your little girl vamp stops soon  Naughty little monkey


I will resort to any negative reinforcement as a last resort, its been my experience with any animal it hardly works well, if I have no other choice then I will.

Yes you can't pull back because they only try to latch tighter. Mine are already healed I am a fast healer


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO, blowing in the face rarely accomplishes anything. Sure it might make one let go, but often all it does is piss them off and they latch on even tighter.

If you don't know the reason they are biting, to punish them for it certainly won't help the socialization process. Even if they are deliberately biting, it is far better to treat them kindly than to punish.

The best thing to do is try and keep exposed skin and/or fingers out of mouths reach and perhaps hedgie will decide to stop biting. If you are able to, when hedgie bites, don't react. Let her latch on and wait it out. Often when they realize biting accomplishes nothing they stop.

Try and figure out why hedgie is biting. Sometimes it's because they are hungry so offer food. Perhaps she wants down. My Snow used to give me a nip if I was slow cluing into what she wanted. If you can figure out why she is biting, then you can try and change the behaviour so she won't feel the need to bite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Nancy I still feel bad I told here even NO, they're my girls and I don't like getting mad at them when I know its not their fault.

I can't think of anything but hungry could be it. Celeste is what you call a eat and run and eat girl. She eats a few runs goes back much later. Unlike My Feral who eats a good portion lol. It could be that.

I will keep trying to find out cause she really is a sweet heart, in fact earlier she woke up next to me and I lifted her up with her fleece blanket and she just started to groom, until she got to her...private parts then she stares at me and realizes she needs to go lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe it was even the weather between the heat wave and intense storms I wonder if that helped it today she is the sweetest angel! So relaxed and calm and climbing and sniffing my all nicely


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Celeste for the first time in over a week bit me on the thumb, lower part while I was messing around on the Laptop, she just was sniffing around and bit me was surprised cause i wasn't paying direct attention to her and pulled back fast, not as aggressive as last weeks bites, but still progress. (Before anyone asks I has just washed my hands in hot, yes I have major OCD HOT water and unscented soap for 60 seconds). I think she will get past it but she is still being a biter, oh my poor pet shop rescue hedgie, you just always find away to surprise me


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Celeste, tell Daddy to be more careful and just keep his darn thumb out of your way. Everyone knows you are an angelic vampire!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shhhhhhhhhhh-The beautiful Celeste and I already know that is an oxymoron, but in her case there is always room for exception!


----------

